# LP plumbing



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

looking to install a propane tank since my home is all electric. wanting to run furnace stove and dryer maybe water heater after a few years since the one I have now is new..... for the time being im only going to run a stove off of it so just need to run from the tank to the stove... later when I replace my furnace I will bring in a pro for all that.... im not in the city so no permits required ( I called the county also and they said no permits for propane) ... or should I just hire someone??


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Plumbing for LP*

I'm not a plumber. I have run some LP and Natl Gas lines...

It is not a big deal, From what you said that you are going 
to eventually be all LP gas, I'd do the main line into the house
with Soft Copper Tubing say 3/4"-1"...Run it from where you 
want to put the LP tank to a more less central location for
all of the future LP appliances. You can create a "Manifold"
type of arrangement so that the larger line will feed into the
end and each additional appliance that you add. The stove
would probably reduce from the 1" to no smaller than a 1/2".
With every additional appliance cut the main line back 3"-4"
insert a reducing "Tee" to supply the new appliance. Run 
another soft copper line from there to the appliance... 
You could make the Manifold out of 1" PIPE and several tees.
I'd also recomment a valve as the main line enters the house
(unless the main tank is really close to the house), on each 
appliance line and one at the appliance (The central HVAC
blower has one).

I personally like the "Compression" fittings instead of "Flare"
fittings when running soft copper tubing...

Good Luck,
Jack
Mustad7731


----------



## PlumberDan (Dec 1, 2014)

*Lp answer*

Mikeg77583, 
I'm a plumber and I would run Black pipe versus copper. There is also a type of gas piping called Gastite. It is a very simple system to run and has simple iron pipe connections also. You could run it like the previous post said and run a central manifold and as you add appliances just run lines to them. Pm me if have any further questions and I'll try to help.

Dan


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

PlumberDan - to run a supply line attached underneath a deck to an outside fireplace and grill - is black pipe ok for that as well?


----------



## PlumberDan (Dec 1, 2014)

*lp*

Yes you can run black pipe exposed. It will rust eventually, just hit it with a coat of paint.

Dan


----------

